# Seachem Excel vs CO2 Injection



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry if this post has been done a few times but I was wondering if there was a major difference between the Seachem Excel and the real CO2 injection (tanks). I am planning on running a planted tank with a medium amount of live plant coverage. I already have played with and have a supply of Seachem's Excel, Flourish and Prime. I am wondering if the Excel works well enough that I won't have to play around with yeast DIY systems or actual CO2 tanks. If so, that will be great. I am planning on planting hair grass, some amazon swords and maybe some ribbons. What do you think? 

*c/p*


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Co2 injection will speed up plant growth, but most plants will grow fine (just slower) without. You must match co2 lighting and fertilization to arrive at best plant growth. Dosing with excel medium lighting root tabs for the hair grass and ribbons (I'm assuming some type of val) and flourish for the swords you will get good growth. If lighting is too high you will see alot of algae, too low and plants won't grow as fast. 
In answering your question there is a huge difference between excel and co2 injection mostly on the time it takes to achieve the growth most want.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, I am not overly concerned with growth rate. I am more concerned with longevity of plants. I am able to buy plants of certain heights already and with the exception of dwarf hair grass, I don't care how fast they grow. I am tired of the plants that I have planted staying healthy for 3-4 weeks and then looking crappy. I am going to re-gravel the tank with eco-complete underneath and then start fresh. 

On another note, how long (if ever) do you keep the eco-complete? I've read that it doesn't break down. Will I get a few years out of it or is it something that needs to be changed periodically?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I have never used it myself but lots do and I have never heard of them replacing it. Hopefully Jrman reads and posts an answer for you.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

im using the seachem roots taps.thay do a great job.just place it next to the root of the plant and put a new one in ever couple of months or so.plants grow perty fast and good green.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The two items should never be mentioned in the same sentence, really. Excel is a good product but it will never compare to using CO2. I know what the label may say on the Excel bottle, but would never consider it some "other" form of CO2. If your light is high enough to drive the need for CO2, Excel will not fill that need.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Excel, from my understanding, is exponentially more expensive than a pressurized CO2 system to achieve the same goal. The initial capital investment isn't as high as pressurized CO2, but it rapidly catches up.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Aquarius said:


> On another note, how long (if ever) do you keep the eco-complete? I've read that it doesn't break down. Will I get a few years out of it or is it something that needs to be changed periodically?


It lasts forever. It doesn't break down.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I think substrate loses some of it's "potency" (mineral content or CEC, I'm not sure), over the span of years, after which root fertilizer tabs may be needed. But as to how long Eco Complete lasts for, I'm inclined to agree with Oldpunk, at least for a *very* long time, if not forever.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

Appreciate the replies. I currently have Seachem Flourish and Flourish Excel. I plan to use them in conjunction with the new lights and substrate to get a planted tank up and running. I have been keeping my eyes open for some co2 injection kits that are relatively small and easy to use. I am quite familiar with industrial sized CO2 set-ups and assume it would be similar on a smaller scale but not sure that I will need the whole set-up just yet. I don't need fast growth, ...just looking for a "green" tank that keeps my fish happy.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I know Jerry (jschwabe) is looking to sell a high pressure regulator, if you're interested in starting down that path...


----------

